# Ruger 1911 now being made



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Interesting. I'd really like to see one.

A lot of discussion on RugerForum dot com.

See Yeaw


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Jeff Quinn over at Gun Blast, has a very nice gun review about the Ruger 1911.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

There's a nice write up over at AR15 dot com handguns 1911 discussion My New Ruger SR1911.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I've been wanting to see the new Ruger SR1911, just missed seeing one.

Cabelas in Rapid City South Dakota had one Ruger SR1911 45ACP yesterday, of course it is gone.

I believe the Sales Associate said price was $749 before tax. Our tax is 6%, = $795.

They said it was really nice; well built, well put together, solid. One of the nicest 1911s they've seen, at that price range.

They will be getting more.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd also like to see one in person. Everything I have read about them has been positive. That price at Cabelas seems pretty high. $650 after taxes is all I would be willing to pay. Give it a little time and prices should fall. Also, Im no Ruger hater, but they have had recall trouble on many of their semiautos lately.

I might have to trade in my Colt stainless 1991 on one.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I finally got to see two (2) Ruger SR1911's the same evening at two different gun shops.
The Ruger SR1911 45APC is very nicely made and finished. Just as written/advertised about
in all the gun forums.

The first one I looked at was very nice and the barrel bushing was tight. Clean, just factory shot.
Was on lay away for customer.

The second one I looked at was for show only to take orders. Looked at it closely like the first.
Observation, the front hollowed out portion where the frame / spring are, was all galled or someone
tried to polish it, and there was a small nick on the edge, and very dirty/powdered up, something was
not right with this one. I think the employees were taking it out and shooting it at their favorite range.

Lesson learned; take a very close look before you buy. Hopefully Ruger's Quality Control is not slipping
to quickly manufacture the SR1911 due to very high, unforeseen demand.

I am glad I ordered mine now. Been on order for a month now.
The Ruger SR1911 45APC will make a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

I got to see one over the weekend. Scheels in Minot has one on "display". I wanted to purchase it, but was informed that it was, in fact a display model. The salesman said there would be a six month wait, and that I could get on the list. It's a nice looking gun, fit and finish were on par with any 1911 I've seen in that price range.

I'm still ****** that Scheel's is keeping it as a display model. I know its nice to see one in person before you order, but it's a 1911! They've been around for a hundred years, how does a guy Not know what a 1911 looks like? Besides, as with any product there is going to be some ordered in that have a small scratch, or the slide is not as tight as the display model.


----------

